# LEAP PATIENT POSTS HERE CASE ON AMERICASDOCTOR.COM



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

For those who have read the thread on LEAP and the LEAP Test and dietary modification programs (found under "...NEW PATENT..." on the product board, and several articles in the NEWS section) and who wish to read the case of Lisa from the Nevada Digestive Disease Association who entered the LEAP program in Early August 2000 for IBS, CROHNS, and FIBROMYALGIA- she has posted her report on her experience in the first month with program on the AMERICAS DOCTOR DIGESTIVE DISEASE CONDITIONS Forum. (www.americasdoctor.com). There is a separate thread in the Digestive Disease Forum which the members of this Board may find interesting.[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 09-07-2000).]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

This is an ad. Billboards work better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2000)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAA Ha!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Lisa, the Chairman of the Nevada Digestive Disease Association took the LEAP Homecare Program. She posted her experience on AmericasDoctor.com. I am letting people know since many have asked if someone has taken it and posted it. Lisa is a community leader for the Digestive Disease community on AmericasDoctor.com.Why the recovery of a very sick person via dietary modification based upon new technology instead of one of the other methods promoted freely on these sites offends you continues to puzzle me. [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 09-11-2000).]


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SOME REMARKS PUBLICLY POSTED AT AMERICASDOCTOR.COM From Lisa, Nevada Digestive Disease Associaton (Digestive Disease Community Bulleting Board):"I am doing GREAT!!!! Down to 1 med from a high of 20 last month and I will drop that one in the next couple of days! I weighed myself at my parents house (Hannah fritzed out my digital scale by pouring a cup of water on it- she's 2 so it fits!) and I have lost 13 pounds in 3 weeks!! I am looking forward to my next rotation in food to get a bit more variety but overall, I am doing fantastic!! FM is going into remission and my IBS is waaaaaaaay better! Hurray!!! Lisa from Nevada Digestive Conditions Community Leader (http://www.americasdoctor.com/forums/Index.cfm?CFApp=14&Message_ID=20775)


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

More publicly-posted remarks from Lisa, Nevada Digestive Disease Association Community Leader. LISA has Fibromyalgia with IBS and IBD:Most recent publicly-posted reports from Lisa, Nevada Digestive Disease Association Community Leader with IBS and Fibro, after one month post-test on the program:LISA's thread is at AmericasDoctor.comhttp://www.americasdoctor.com/forums/Index.cfm?CFApp=14&Message_ID=20775) ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------"...I post here about it to offer others a chance to check out something new and in the hope that I may find some answers for myself. I have nothing but good things to say about it. I was up to 20 meds per day on a bad day and now I am only taking my regular Allegra ( against our pet kitty). In one month, tha is a huge change and I feel better than I have felt in years. My IBS is mostly gone, my FM is pretty much gone and my ever present right quadrant pain is gone. That is the spot where I have had horrible swelling and no GI could ever tell me why it hurt so much and why it was there. So based on my own experience, I am a bit time proponent of this test."Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Lisa has also started a thread on here experience on the IBS Self help group BB here at http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/013431.html


----------



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

Mike,Have you gone through LEAP? Does it work? I was thinking about doing it to pinpoint what I should avoid..that would make life so much easier. Then I would know that this would give me gas or cramps so I shouldn't have it.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BUBBLES:Yes it does work and not only did I go through it I coordinated the work of the immunologist that invented the new test its based upon, and the clinical development of the dietary protocols by the doctors and dieticians who put that part of the program together in a "beta clinic" over a 3-year period. I originally was convinced as to the efficacy of Dr. Pasula's work in this area (developing tests to find the foods and additives which are causing the trouble), when I first met him 10 years ago. At that time I had suffered progressivly worsening IBS for 30 years and no doctor of any type had been able to provide any effective treatment, and I had built tolerances to every applicable pharmaceutical agent.Pasula and his collaborators like Dr. Jonathan Brostoff (Immunologist who authored FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD SENSITIVITIES: THE COMPLETE GUIDE...Amazon $18, and a dozen other books)and Dr. Doug Sandburg (Gastroenterologist, University Miami/Jackson Medical Center) and others (Dr.s knicker and Nalebuff, since retired)had spent 2 decades researching food sensitivity and how it could make people ill. By 1990 Dr. P already had over 15 technology patents to his credit worldwide for in vitro testing methods. I followed his instructions and the closer I did the more my IBS receded and became stable.Impressed to the point of advocacy, I joined him when he formed a new company to develop improved technology and helped coordinate the clinical side (application) while he coordinated the laboratory research and development side. By the end of 1999 it had been through various trials and improvements on over 1000 people, and was ready to start "disseminating" to physicians and patients. We felt we had tried every dietary approach/application within reason and had it narrowed donw to Diet A or Diet B to select from (an aggressive protocol and a conservative protocol). LEAP was producing excellent clinical results.As for me, I went from being a virtual IBS cripple to being stable and asymptomatic EXCEPT of course when I accidentally or intentionally ingest something I should not. And even then, since I am not constantly ingesting triggers as before, the reactions are much milder and much more manageable when I do have an accident.I also had developed diverticulosis over the preceding 30 years on constant reactive gut episodes, so must be careful to watch for signs of that flaring up. I found that this also subsided and flares uip much more infrequently a slong as I stick closely to my allowable foods diet and rotate properly.I believe in the technology very firmly, witnessing the application of the testing daily, and the clinical application of the dieatry (therapeutic) approach). I also beleive firmly in the knowledge and integrity of the doctors and researchers who developed it by having my own experience with it and watching many, many successes. That is why I have committed myself to the project for the last 6 years.Testing is a shortcut to identification that saves time and improves accuracy in identifiying delayed-hypersensitivity triggers. In and of itself it accomplishes nothing, unless accompanied by an effective dietary regimen which removes and avoids allergens permanently. The protocol must be practical, personalized and "followable", and is implementesd with effective patient education and support by dieticians (or doctors) who understand the pitfalls of helping food intolerant people overcome the problem.This is the basis for LEAP...we do not encourage people to just take tests...we also evaluate their appropirateness beforehand to make sure testing is indicated. It is nor offered as a screening like many tests. And we evaluate the patients readiness to commit to lifestyle changes. By combining the two there is the best chance of success. That is one other reason the outcomes are good. Persons who want to be tested for information purposes only can do so IF testing is indicated based on the symptom profile, But they must acknowledge in writing that they have elected to decline patient counselling which we feel is essential to know what to DO with the results effectively. That person can always change their mind later and have a dietician assigned. This is offered as a n option sicne we undersatnd some people are not ready to commit to a dietary restricted program until they see what the restrictions will be. Occassionaly, people then defer to remaining on pharmacotherapy since they feel they could not "stick to" the protocol (they may not want to avoid certain foods that they SHOULD...it is not an easy decision).I hope that thoroughly answers your question. Any more please feel free to ask.Have a DFDMNL_________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------

